# How much did you pay otd



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Getting pricing and want to compare

Sedan auto blue leather with confidence package and majorguard 100k


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How much did you pay? I paid thousands more than what a brand new one is selling for today


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

26k otd. With a 7 100k gmepp 0 deductible


----------



## 11bravo (Apr 7, 2018)

im looking at 23.7k out the door for 18 cruze diesel.


----------



## Garrett552 (May 13, 2018)

Just got 2018 diesel sedan with MT for $18,300 from dealer. $20k after tax title plates. It was marked down from $26k


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention its a msrp of 30,900


----------



## ponyboy (May 18, 2018)

Some data points for you lads. I contacted nine (yes, nine) dealers in my area that had manual diesels and ended up with four offers. These are all out the door prices including tax and title, for car price subtract a little less than two grand. All are cloth interior manual LT Diesel unless otherwise noted.

In order of best to worst:

$20,800 for artic blue manual hatch

Cloth interior, nothing special about it. I negotiated based on the msrp difference with the kinetic blue hatch below and they were more than happy to do the deal.

$19,954 for silver sedan

This was the first offer I got and the one I used the most in negotiation even though I never physically saw the car. 

$22,252 for kinetic blue hatch

This is the one I ended up buying. It's not as good a deal because it has an $1100 upcharge for the performance brakes which honestly aren't worth nearly that much. But hey they are red... It also had the kinetic blue color upcharge. However it was the only one in the interior exterior color combo I wanted so I had to pull the trigger.

$21,810 on a gray sedan
When I mentioned the other offer I had they didn't believe me and were sure it was for a used car.

Hopefully the GM dealers don't scalp me for posting this as I had a great experience with all of them and they were all upfront and honest to do business with. Unlike a certain other American automaker where we bought my wife's car a year ago.......okay it was Jeep.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

Do these cars all come loaded with leather and stuff, like the Gen 1s did? I remember you could only buy it with the premium package.


----------



## ponyboy (May 18, 2018)

All diesels come equipped as LT trim to start with and with cloth interiors. With the manual tranny the only option is really the leather package, which gives you a heated steering wheel as well. All manual hatches come with the RS package, none of the sedans do.

Automatics are a little more complicated. You can get the leather package alone or sunroof/soundsystem/mylink upgrade package which comes bundled with the driver confidence package (extra safety stuff) and leather. So it's kind of an all or nothing thing I guess. The RS package is an available add on for the hatchback.

All are available with the performance brake package which has been discussed elsewhere.

All of this can be found from messing around with the Build and Price on the Chevy website.

The decisions made seem kind of weird. Want a manual with a sunroof? Too bad. GM says you can't have one. Want a manual hatch without the RS package? Also too bad, GM says no. It's a little annoying as I would have traded the RS for the sunroof (or gotten both), but that's not a thing. Also I have no idea what package options are commonly available on dealer lots with the automatic as I only shopped for manuals. I can say that manuals with leather are pretty rare though.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok. Here is the update. 25200 otd with foglights and 7 70 gm 0 deductable


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

mr overkill said:


> Ok. Here is the update. 25200 otd with foglights and 7 70 gm 0 deductable


You have the blue with tan interior. I wanted to build that and they said no. I settled on black paint. But I still get envy over a blue car.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

ponyboy said:


> All diesels come equipped as LT trim to start with and with cloth interiors. With the manual tranny the only option is really the leather package, which gives you a heated steering wheel as well. All manual hatches come with the RS package, none of the sedans do.
> 
> Automatics are a little more complicated. You can get the leather package alone or sunroof/soundsystem/mylink upgrade package which comes bundled with the driver confidence package (extra safety stuff) and leather. So it's kind of an all or nothing thing I guess. The RS package is an available add on for the hatchback.
> 
> ...


Mine is a 3 pedal car with leather. I would have paid for sunroof. They said no. I would have paid for premium audio. They said no. It was easy money on the table for them.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Jacque8080 said:


> mr overkill said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Here is the update. 25200 otd with foglights and 7 70 gm 0 deductable
> ...



Yup there were 2 in the country. Now one.


----------



## Papasmirf (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey guys, hope I'm not hi-jacking the thread since its been about 2 weeks since the last post. I'm looking at buying a leather option package 2018 with the 6-speed. They are doing a 20% discount until 11 June.

MSRP: $25,760

Talked the dealer down to $20,000 even before tax/title. I am trying to figure out what kind of depreciation value they have. Hopes are not to sell it, but you never know...
I've owned 2 2006 VW Jetta sedan TDI's for almost 10 years, just wanting to get more info before pulling the trigger.

Thanks for any help/guidance.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Papasmirf said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm not hi-jacking the thread since its been about 2 weeks since the last post. I'm looking at buying a leather option package 2018 with the 6-speed. They are doing a 20% discount until 11 June.
> 
> MSRP: $25,760
> 
> ...


The 2nd gen diesels, esp manual equipped examples are too new to know with any confidence how well they will hold value in the long term.

After test driving one today, I would guess not well. The 6sp manuals were never popular, and the transmission kinda sucks too so not really impressed. As someone who also owns a 2009 CR TDI, These are not TDIs nor are they built with the same quality or attention to detail that VW did.

I also looked at a manual hatch today, and it had some significant build quality issues. Mostly body panel gaps and alignment. One door stuck out 1/2” from the body line. I don’t think this should have passed QC and makes me wonder what other shortcuts were taken during assembly.

The sedan was built slightly better, but overall not impressed. With these cars.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The 2nd gen diesels, esp manual equipped examples are too new to know with any confidence how well they will hold value in the long term.


My credit union was running an auto loan refinance deal, so I checked into it and found out I'm $3,000 underwater on my '17 6sp. I attribute the majority of that to putting 30k miles on it in the first year. Best way to get an insight might be to plug the details into kbb.com for a 2017 model and see what it says the current value is. I think sticker on the '17 6sp TD with leather was around $24k.



> After test driving one today, I would guess not well. The 6sp manuals were never popular, and the transmission kinda sucks too so not really impressed. As someone who also owns a 2009 CR TDI, These are not TDIs nor are they built with the same quality or attention to detail that VW did.
> 
> I also looked at a manual hatch today, and it had some significant build quality issues. Mostly body panel gaps and alignment. One door stuck out 1/2” from the body line. I don’t think this should have passed QC and makes me wonder what other shortcuts were taken during assembly.
> 
> The sedan was built slightly better, but overall not impressed. With these cars.


I let my 2009 TDI go to the buyback. The math and personal circumstances made sense, so I let it go even though it was and remains my favorite car of all I've owned. No doubt that the Jetta felt more solid and handled better, but despite a ton of issues with my Cruze in the first year, I'm really happy with it. Most of my issues weren't build quality either. There are a lot of little things about the Cruze that are improvements on the Jetta, like Android Auto and automatic headlights. Always drove me nuts that VW went to all the effort to have rain sensing wipers but not automatic headlights like pretty much everybody else.

The biggest nail in the coffin for the VW compared to the Cruze is fuel economy. The very best I ever got out of my VW over 100k miles was one tank at 50 MPG. I've only had 4 tanks out of 54 that were under 50 MPG in the Cruze and I've calculated over 60 MPG more than once.

It depends on what you're looking for. I'm in for the fuel economy and modern features. If the driving experience is a higher priority item on your list, the Cruze may not be for you.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> If the driving experience is a higher priority item on your list, the Cruze may not be for you.


When I was 25, I'd spend 1/10th of the purchase price of a new car making it corner better and ride worse. Then I could go 55mph around a 25mph freeway ramp feeling in control, instead of going 52mph with huge slip angles. 
Big difference in feel, small difference in speed. And did I mention that the adjustable struts, used larger wheels, and new CompTA tires cost me 10% of what I paid OTD when the car was new?

Now that I'm older, I read a comparison test in which the Cruze is the fastest, the quietest, the most fuel efficient (mpg was a tie, half the cars got the same 33mpg) and they said it rode the best, so they gave it 3rd place because the Civic and Mazda3 were more fun in the slalom. So I said "I'll take the Cruze, please."


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

johnmo said:


> Diesel4Ever said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd gen diesels, esp manual equipped examples are too new to know with any confidence how well they will hold value in the long term.
> ...


2 years ago I said “the EPA could pull the keys to my TDI from my cold dead hands”. However, 30k miles later, a number of significant issues have appeared. And it’s Honda-like reliability is gone. At this point I’ve decided to do the buyback as well. I missed the boat last year on all the stop-sale 2015 TDIs as I thought they were wayyy overpriced here in CA. Kinda regret that decision now.

I didn’t do any hard acceleration or handling on my Cruze test drive, so can’t comment on that. I did notice the injection timing wasn’t as aggressive as the TDI, not at all. It was very subdued. The clutch was OK. Steering felt numb but on center.

My lifetime average for my TDI is only 35 mpg. I drive fast sometimes and use V or Z rated tires. Also use HVO as fuel so I’m down about 10 mpg total from the stock efficiency. I like diesels for the power delivery, the higher MPGs are a secondary benefit.




Taxman said:


> johnmo said:
> 
> 
> > If the driving experience is a higher priority item on your list, the Cruze may not be for you.
> ...


A good set of +1 and wider Z or even V rated A/S tires can make a huge improvement on a quality chassis. The LRR tires put on most high MPG eco cars provide very poor performance. Handling, braking, and wet weather grip can all be improved with upgraded rubber. 

Did anyone else notice poor QC build quality on these cars? Is the hatch worse than the sedan?

Is the hatch hecho en Mexico? I thought I read that somewhere..


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Is the hatch hecho en Mexico? I thought I read that somewhere..


Yep, the hatch, and very few sedans, but I think the sedans were all gassers. The EPC shows an amazing number of parts that are different between a Mexico sedan and a Lordstown sedan, so I'd avoid the Mexico sedans at all costs.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> 2 years ago I said “the EPA could pull the keys to my TDI from my cold dead hands”. However, 30k miles later, a number of significant issues have appeared. And it’s Honda-like reliability is gone. At this point I’ve decided to do the buyback as well. I missed the boat last year on all the stop-sale 2015 TDIs as I thought they were wayyy overpriced here in CA. Kinda regret that decision now.


I completely get that sentiment. My TDI was a DSG that I don't believe was well-maintained by the first owner. I never had any trouble with it and did the maintenance during my 100k mile tenure, but at 164k miles, I was pretty sure there was some significant maintenance and repairs coming up in another 40k miles or so. I looked long and hard at 2006 and earlier TDIs, but they were way overpriced due the scandal and I couldn't wait for the fixed TDIs to come back to market.



> A good set of +1 and wider Z or even V rated A/S tires can make a huge improvement on a quality chassis. The LRR tires put on most high MPG eco cars provide very poor performance. Handling, braking, and wet weather grip can all be improved with upgraded rubber.
> 
> Did anyone else notice poor QC build quality on these cars? Is the hatch worse than the sedan?
> 
> Is the hatch hecho en Mexico? I thought I read that somewhere..


I want to put some black wheels on mine and will likely go 17" or 18". If the Redline wheels weren't so much... :sad010:

I've definitely noticed the character of the LRR tires. Love the mileage though. But I'll trade off a little fuel economy for the looks and quality of upgraded wheels and tires.

My sedan is a very early Gen2 diesel. I think those were all Lordstown builds.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Does the monochrome display on the Cruze Diesel have oil pressure monitored? I forgot to check during my test drive.

If it does, is it a "real" pressure? By real I mean it's not a fake value interpolated by the coolant temp.

TIA


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Since I ordered my 2018 I paid MSRP minus the 20% from GM. Out the door was $24,600. Sales tax and mandatory dealer fees will kill you. I'm happy though. I wanted specific options and colors. I got everything I wanted that was available to order. No sunroof for Diesel manual. Bummer.


----------



## DavidT2169 (Oct 18, 2017)

I paid $19,800 otd, financed, 10yr/150k bumper to bumper warranty with $0 deductible, paint protection coating, 2017 Cajun Red Sedan, LT, RS,Convenience and Confidence Packages.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

DavidT2169 said:


> I paid $19,800 otd, financed, 10yr/150k bumper to bumper warranty with $0 deductible, paint protection coating, 2017 Cajun Red Sedan, LT, RS,Convenience and Confidence Packages.


Holy crap that's cheap. What month did you get this deal?


----------



## torqueofthetown (May 23, 2018)

I bought my 2018 LT RS last month (05/17) for 28% off the MSRP of $25,780.


----------



## Msschill (Jul 9, 2018)

That's an amazing deal! I found a new loaded 2017 diesel with an auto trans (boo!) and he is asking for a number from me. Should I tell him I want "X%" off??

What's the best way to get the lowest price?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Msschill said:


> That's an amazing deal! I found a new loaded 2017 diesel with an auto trans (boo!) and he is asking for a number from me. Should I tell him I want "X%" off??
> 
> What's the best way to get the lowest price?


Its mostly timing and whatever incentives the manufacturer is offering at the time. If the dealership has been sitting on it for awhile most likely they’re paying interest on the car and want to move it they would probably sell it at a loss.

I’d ask for 40% off MSRP and include a 100K mi GM platinum or whatever the best warranty is included for free. If you plan on financing I’d also ask for 0% for xx months as well.

If they say no then wait for a counter offer and see what happens. I don’t think that’s an unreasonable offer since the 2019 cruzes will be arriving in a few months.

IMO these cars are way overpriced. The interior is cheap and what you would expect from a $15k economy car, so GM throws a diesel in it and prices them like a TDI. They are not even in the same league.

Good luck!


----------



## Msschill (Jul 9, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Its mostly timing and whatever incentives the manufacturer is offering at the time. If the dealership has been sitting on it for awhile most likely they’re paying interest on the car and want to move it they would probably sell it at a loss.
> 
> I’d ask for 40% off MSRP and include a 100K mi GM platinum or whatever the best warranty is included for free. If you plan on financing I’d also ask for 0% for xx months as well.
> 
> ...



I will give that a try, A great deal will help with not having a manual and dealing with the terrible start/stop feature.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

I just bought my 1st Cruze after being a VW TDI guy for 15yrs. I bought a 2018 Cruze Hatch Diesel 6spd RS leatherette in Kinetic Blue for $21K out the door. It was a GM Corp program car and had 4K on it. Good deal, bad? I'm liking it so far, but then my Golf was a 2000 with 337K on it.


----------

